# Break out the Cigars! :)



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I am a proud RCS daddy! Just spotted a tiny RCS shrimplet, very cool!


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrats! Any pics?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't make giving out cigars a habit cause you will soon be flooded with shrimplets and no cigars!


Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Congrats on being a new daddy! Thanks for the cigar :smokin:


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats that's wonderful news, you must be so excited! I'd love to see pics when you get some. :mrgreen: 

I'm still eagerly awaiting the pregnant crs in my tank...


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I definitely do not have a camera capable enough of getting a decent image of them. They are extremely small and only hang around the driftwood... I will try though.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Very soon you will soon be giving away RCS or selling them since you will find out you are running out of room for them. Well good job anyway Ryan since you just started those guys recently.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Kenshin said:


> Very soon you will soon be giving away RCS or selling them since you will find out you are running out of room for them. Well good job anyway Ryan since you just started those guys recently.


Oh it has already happened. The babies are all over the place. I have started selling some. It is getting crazy how many there are.

-Ryan


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Wood said:


> Oh it has already happened. The babies are all over the place. I have started selling some. It is getting crazy how many there are.
> 
> -Ryan


lol Congrats dude!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep. I bumped up my temperature to ~78-80*F and now I constantly have 7-8 berried females at all times.


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

^that must be my problem. I keep mine at ambient temps, and although I do get lots of babies, it's nothing like the other shrimpers I've read about. I'm going to upgrade them this weekend. I'll definitely give them some heat!


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Boz said:


> ^that must be my problem. I keep mine at ambient temps, and although I do get lots of babies, it's nothing like the other shrimpers I've read about. I'm going to upgrade them this weekend. I'll definitely give them some heat!


Yeah I've been thinking of getting a small heater for my tank as well.


----------

